

Nick Bilton: eInk a possible future for paper - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/10/eink.html

======
jacobscott
I've been hot for eInk since Wired ran a feature on it eleven years ago, when
I was fourteen:

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.01/negroponte.html>

Unfortunately, it seems like all that eInk has really done in the mass-market
consumer space is save battery life for eBook readers. I'm still waiting for
the eInk product I can many-to-one my bookshelf into and read like a real
book, but this doesn't seem to be anywhere close to reality.

imho eInk has Second Life status in reality:media hype ratio.

